# inverter problems



## builder (Apr 27, 2008)

i have a waeco pp2000 inverter fitted to my motorhome has been working fine until today soon as i plug kettle or microwave in red light comes on and it shuts down if i un plug kettle or turn microwave off it comes on again all batteries are fully charged just wondering has anyone had similar problems.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Does it also happen when you are on mains hookup with the batteries charging?

Dave


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a 1000 invertor and mine does that if I overload - (but not everytime - even with the same devices that were causing the overload)...I put it down to surges from the devices I'm powering.

Have you tried it on less power hungry electricals and then work your way up till it cuts out?

I'm not convinced that the ratings on inverters are not achievable 100% of the time


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

99 times out of 100 it is nothing to do with the load being too great for the inverter spec and everything to do with insufficient voltage at the inverter input. Hence my question.

Dave


----------



## builder (Apr 27, 2008)

no everything works fine on electric hook up but soon i as i turn anything on it dies


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

That's not what I asked 

When you are on EHU, and with the charger charging the batteries, if you use the inverter to power the kettle and then the microwave, do they work?

Dave


----------



## builder (Apr 27, 2008)

i can not use the inverter when i am on hook up so i cannot tell you


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

OK, so when the engine is running, does the inverter work on kettle and microwave then?

Dave


----------



## builder (Apr 27, 2008)

no dave the inverter still powers down


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

So the inverter HAS worked fine in its current setup powering kettle and microwave. Now it doesn't, but still works OK powering other things. And when the engine is running the same applies.

Well, I'm afraid my money is still on the 12v input voltage AT the inverter is too low. So please humour me, get the inverter instructions and see what it says for the red light.

Beyond that it is a multimeter job.

Dave


----------



## builder (Apr 27, 2008)

the manual says red light indicates overvoltage undervoltage overload excessive temp but whats annoying that it was working fine and now its not the van is 3 months old imported from germany i will phone leisure power monday see can they look at it i will let you no if i get it sorted
Alan.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Do you have any battery voltage gauge?

Dave


----------



## builder (Apr 27, 2008)

yes dave its on info panel tell me


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Does it read battery full? And does it go up when the engine is going?

Dave


----------



## builder (Apr 27, 2008)

got in touch with waeco who are now dometic today told them what the inverter was doing and he told me it was the inverter that was at fault poss overload on the pcb and if get it to them they will exchange it for me.


----------

